# Moon/Tender Haul



## gabi1129 (Jun 1, 2007)

i had so much fun today at my appointment, despite the rude remarks a few ladies had made! 

this is what i purchased!







Cosmic e/s
Firespot e/s
Saturnal e/s
Honey Moon l/s
Elaborate l/g
Shush! tendertone
Soft Note tendertone
Shimpagne msf [really shocked they still had this!]

i was going to get the bronzers, however i was told they werent new, just repackaged. made me a little sad. however im really excited to go back next week to pick up the other two e/s and some more tendertones!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 1, 2007)

DAAANG! That is like my exact wishlist! I'm jeealouuus

Except I already had Shimpagne.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jun 1, 2007)

hhhmmm.....i'm loving that gloss and l/s.....Great haul!!!and you'll love shimpagne...its a great highlighter!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

I love Shimpagne... hope to convince my lovers at my MAC counter to give me Honey Moon for B2M...! =D Firespot and Elaborate look very lovely. Great haul!

What remarks did what ladies make?


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for taking a look! 

as for remarks, i only heard one, another customer calling me a fag and something else i cant recall. my MA said she said some other stuff. but i dont let it bother me. My MA had to do her daughters MU, and lets just say she looked a lot more queen then i have ever looked.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 1, 2007)

awesome haul!  I can't wait to check out the collection myself!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome haul. I also overheard a couple at the MAC counter I went to last night making rude comments about one of the male MAC MA because he was wearing eyeshadow. He had on Firespot and it looked fabulous. Some people are a trip and feel everyone should fit a certain mold. "F" them.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 1, 2007)

Great haul.  Don't let people bother you.  They were idiots and like cuppycakes said... f*** them.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 1, 2007)

Funny how some women have a pro w/men in makeup but they (ignorant ones) will wear clothing designed by men. 
WTF is the difference!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2007)

Seriously, people are just ignorant. Great haul!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_thanks for taking a look! 

as for remarks, i only heard one, another customer calling me a fag and something else i cant recall. my MA said she said some other stuff. but i dont let it bother me. My MA had to do her daughters MU, and lets just say she looked a lot more queen then i have ever looked._

 
 Lol, if any of my co-workers heard something like that they'd bitch them out or at least spit in their face. That is unacceptable, do they not realize that the Sunstrip photo is a man? What a bitch.


----------



## corngrl2 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow people are just unbelievable...i also say f*** them!  You have a great haul there and you are going to look fabulous wearing all of it!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 2, 2007)

cool haul.. i didn't even try elab l/g...  can't wait to see a fotd


----------



## User40 (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice!!! Enjoy.


----------



## miss.vampira (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice haul! I keep looking at Firespot e/s and I'm so very tempted to buy it...


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 6, 2007)

How horrible!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_thanks for taking a look! 

as for remarks, i only heard one, another customer calling me a fag and something else i cant recall. my MA said she said some other stuff. but i dont let it bother me. My MA had to do her daughters MU, and lets just say she looked a lot more queen then i have ever looked._


----------



## chiq (Jun 7, 2007)

soft note is soo gorgeous..


----------



## mezzamy (Jun 7, 2007)

these women obviously dont know how to appreciate a guy that likes MAC!

that is an awesome haul and a really sexy Shimpagne. im not the biggest fan of it (although i could never live without it) but damn, i wish mine had veining like that

*jealous*


----------

